

Intel's next-gen iPhone mockup - rms
http://anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/intel/showdoc.aspx?i=3103&p=2

======
simpleenigma
I've always wanted someone to create a touch screen device that was the size
of a pad of paper. I don't even care how much storage it has, although you can
fit more into the form factor then something the size of a phone.

So if it had a touch screen the size of a pad of paper, had an iPhone(ish)
interface, had some decent productivity apps, could play music and most
importantly surf the web, I'd pay $1,000 to $1,500 for it.

~~~
rms
I have a Lenovo X41 tablet that cost me $1000. It's an inch smaller on each
side than an 8.5"x11" piece of paper. It has some very decent productivity
apps, some of the best, even. It plays music very well and definitely surfs
the web. Unfortunately, it runs Windows and GNU's Tomboy doesn't come close to
Microsoft's Onenote.

------
Tichy
The proportions seem wrong.

~~~
rms
2.25:1 aspect ratio maybe?

it would be fine if you had an 640 pixel width or higher, though I personally
would rather have a physically smaller phone with high DPI.

------
dappelbaum
Its huge!

